# Grading The Germans



## BobinIl (Oct 29, 2014)

Is the title of an article in today's Chicago Tribune in the "Rides" section. They rated the infotainment systems in cars from the major German manufacturers. The results in their opinion:

1. BMW A+, MB A, Audi A- and VW C+.

One of their comments on the iDrive, "should be considered the best in the industry".


----------



## twowinns (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, what a change 8+ years make in the media's opinion. I can remember back in 2007 when I purchased my first BMW, iDrive received horrible reviews.


----------

